# 3D Aquarium Installation



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm in the process of installing a 3D background from Pangeashop in my tank. I'm about a little over half way done but feel the worst is over, well maybe except for the clean up. Here a link with pictures for what steps I did if it will help anyone out who's thinking about doing one too.

3D Background Installation


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

ooh pics are a must once its done


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I find those backgrounds look awesome but are just a bit too expensive for my tastes. I'd like to eventually make one out of foam and quick-crete using this method though.

Definately can't wait to see pics of this thing when it's done


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

anyone know if there are any places in southern california that sell these? great post btw.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Can't wait to see it when its done

Keep up the good work


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

NIce ... 1 day i will do something like that

till then u better post up pics when u are done with it


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks Nice.I'm sure the effort will pay off


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

That sounds cool.I like that 12" tern,WOW


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

that background looks pretty cool. I would do it too if they werent so expensive.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

your p's look like they need more room, they are huge


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks for the kind responses.








I finished the installation today, and added 8 more pictures. I hope to have my fish in Monday. I'll post final pictures in about a week after my fish get adjusted. They seem a little stressed and would like them to heal up a little.
3D Aquarium Background Pictures
mori0174, 
I don't think the price is too bad. You can spend that on one fish and I think the background makes a bigger visual appearance to the tank.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

looks good man mabey ill do that, mabey


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

too expensive for me looks nice though


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

how much width of the tank does that take up? looks like a lot!

it looks awesome though.. very well-done with all the tubing and such


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

phreakah,

The background was 2"-6"thick (average 3") I did try to remove any excess foam before installation. I also put it as close to the back of the tank as I could. Just left enoughroom to get filters and heaters in. Looking at pic 6 ? The right end is where the powerhead with it's hoses connections are, it's also the part of the background that extends the farthest into the tank. I should also note the background was installed in a 155 gallon bowfront tank too, so I alreday lost a little width on the ends. Here a picture from the top so you can judge for yourself.

Top View of Tank


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

nice mate that looks awsome, i mite do somat like that soon.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that looks so badass


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Awesome, you MUST post pics when you set it all up.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

sweet tank its really nice and big i like it!


----------



## Rollinonspares (Sep 28, 2004)

Background looks good. Heres mine:


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Thats REALLY really F*ing cool, but expensive!!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that background is pimp


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Rollinonspares

That's a sweet tank set up you have there!







I would have liked to go with the Amazon background too but I couldn't afford to give up that much tank space. It does look better when the background reaches more into the tank I think. Did you install it yourself ? If so care to pass along any installation tip?

Sorry for the lack of updates for those who were watching. I ran into a few snags, noting major but it slowed my progress to a crawl. I'll post pictures in the Picture fourm, it's still not "completely finished" but the water is in and things are running smooth now. Just working on finishing touches like gravel color and live plants.

Enjoy


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

That's sweetass.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

definitely looks nice, but don't you think the fish are going to be a little cramped? your pygos look pretty big.


----------

